# Game 49: Los Angeles Lakers (37-11) @ Memphis Grizzlies (25-21)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*@*


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Don't play Bynum. Period.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> Don't play Bynum. Period.


It's not January anymore!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Gasol vs Gasol

Should be interesting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> It's not January anymore!


Doesn't matter. There were two curses: The January curse & the Memphis curse. The first one is over with and hopefully tonight the second one will be over with. Remember, Bynum didn't play against the Grizzlies earlier this season.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> Doesn't matter. There were two curses: The January curse & the Memphis curse. The first one is over with and hopefully tonight the second one will be over with. Remember, Bynum didn't play against the Grizzlies earlier this season.


But it's games against Memphis in January.

I hope Kobe is limited to 27 tonight and breaks the record at home, hopefully with the logo Mr. Clutch in attendance to pass the torch.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> But it's games against Memphis in January.
> 
> I hope Kobe is limited to 27 tonight and breaks the record at home, hopefully with the logo Mr. Clutch in attendance to pass the torch.


I agree. It would be great if Kobe broke it playing at home (with West in attendance).
But if Kobe needs to take over the game for the Lakers to win, then...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Please send Bynum to LA right now...I dont care if we lose because he isnt playing


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We better take this Memphis team seriously. They are pretty good at home.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol with two early fouls and Odom comes in.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's 0/3 from the field and 0/2 from the stripe. Terrible start.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Damn you, Gasol!!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Damn you, Kobe!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Bynum isn't showing sign of fatigue. Very active on the boards!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with the three at the buzzer and it's a tie game after one quarter: 24-24.

Kobe has 10 points now on 4/9 shooting and needs 19 more points to pass Jerry West.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> It's not January anymore!


I don't want to risk it.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Haha that was awesome.

C'mon Kobe, make history and win for PJ!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Our free throw shooting sucks tonight.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We've played pretty crappy and it's a one point game. We've got this.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was a nice putback jam by Rudy Gay, who's already got 13.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

It would be fantastic if we remembered how to play basketball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We just can't stop giving up offensive boards.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lester Hudson averages 1.6 points per game - he has 11 right now. Of course it's against the Lakers.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Lester Holt?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Basel said:


> Lester Hudson averages 1.6 points per game - he has 11 right now. Of course it's against the Lakers.


He looked out of gas during the TO while hugging Mayo. lol


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

that player looks like frankenstein.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe is 10 points away. Suddenly he's 7/14 for 19 points.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

just throw some bolts in his neck, nobody'd know the difference.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

fouled by frankenstein. come on...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Nice..

Lakers kept their pose while Memphis lost it there - Two T's (Mayo and Zach)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's got 23 points at the half. He's missed a lot of free throws, though. 8/13 from the stripe.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Hit your damn free throws Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow Bynum - you're WIDE open and you try laying it in instead of dunking it and you miss. Good job.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Four minutes have gone by and we still haven't scored in the 2nd half...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Basel said:


> Wow Bynum - you're WIDE open and you try laying it in instead of dunking it and you miss. Good job.


Just when I thought he was becoming a monster and interior force, Bynum proved me wrong. 

A full and 20 sec timeout had PJ worried


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum picks up his 4th foul. What a terrible, terrible start to the quarter. Maybe the worst start to any quarter this season.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Ugh..

Stop fouling..dammit..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And Gasol picks up his 3rd foul...just great.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe looks extremely frustrated right now.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I love Fish..but no idea why Phil is keeping him on the floor. Lakers need spark from either Farmar or Brown this point..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And he takes out his frustration by throwing it down! Kobe's two points away!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Haha - that's Mamba!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And Kobe does it! He's the all-time leading scorer in Lakers history.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Black Mamba!

:cheers:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Considering how bad this qtr was for the Lakers, they are still in this game. Keep the D up!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe banks in the three-pointer!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Will and Heart of a Champion just displayed right there on that play..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Gasol is having his way with Thabeet!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

71-70 Lakers lead after three. Amazing given how we started the quarter.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers lead 71-70 at the conclusion of 3rd qtr.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Congrats Kobe!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

No more off. boards for Memphis


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's out right now for a breather - let's see how we respond.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This game is making me nervous.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers lead 81-80 with 6 minutes left.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

please don't put bynum back into the game.. let's get him out of this game unscathed!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe needs to go back to the post more often.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's just incredible. Drains a 3 in Mayo's face and gives the Lakers a 4-point lead. 39 for Kobe.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe will not let Memphis win


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Couple of bad calls going Artest's way in regards to fouling. Anyone agree?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Stop fouling

..and Farmar, you disappoint me again. PJ had no choice but to put Fish back in. 0 pt for him


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down 88-86 with 3 minutes to go...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Tough call on Artest there.

Gasol..make a damn move on your brotha!!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

hm what's wrong with pau's game.. he's not playing like he usually does. i guess the cavs, celtics, and his bro play pretty good defense though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big jumper there by Fisher. His first basket of the game.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

What the hell was that Fisher?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Are you kidding me? Randolph beats the shot clock buzzer with a long two-pointer or a 3-pointer - it's being reviewed.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh ****ing Randolph!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's a 2-point field goal.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Rudy Gay nails a triple and then Kobe nails one. We're down by 2 with 23.2 left.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Damn Kobe!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Son of a ****ing *****!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

wow Mike Conley missed both FTs


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

****


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bah! Dammit Kobe! Take that shot!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why The **** Did We Not Call A Timeout?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Tonight, Kobe passed Jerry West on the Lakers all-time scoring list by scoring *44* pts - Ironic?

..and we lost this game. No one showed up or some did but a little too late.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a downer on a night where Kobe makes history.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Basel said:


> Why The **** Did We Not Call A Timeout?


I am pondering the same thing... we had two full timeouts or one..doesn't matter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Doesn't help that we missed 10 ****ing free throws.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Basel said:


> Doesn't help that we missed 10 ****ing free throws.


Yeah, that too.

Kobe struggled shooting FT at the beginning of few games but then settled down, though. Either way, it did make the difference as well as giving up second chance pts.


----------

